

Sorry Middle Class, You’re Just Not That Important Anymore - paulpauper
http://greyenlightenment.com/sorry-middle-class-youre-just-not-that-important-anymore/

======
internexio
The middle class only seems important to those who cannot easily uproot
themselves to move to another country, those in the middle or lower classes.

